# in car camera? any recommendations please?



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi guys i do a lot of driving around London, and would like to have some sort of camera in my car. Has anyone got one that is any good? 
Many Thanks


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

You won't be able to do anything soon without someone dobbing you in to plod with their personal CCTV recordings... Jebus!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Mobious camera gets good reviews over on a car forum I subscribe to. 
I have no connection with any camera suppliers/manufacturers and am happy to PM you a link to the discussions/reviews if you want. [Don't want to put it up in the thread in case it's frowned upon.]


----------



## Dcatner (Jan 9, 2013)

Google 'BlackVue' cameras! 

Amazing videos, I get my BlackVue fitted on Friday, very reasonable cost too :wave:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

If you have a smart phone Witness app is a good download.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Mine cost me £40 from Dealextreme...


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

if you dont mind AA batteries, I have a Drift X170. very happy with and now there is a HD version.


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Had mine a couple of week's .

Incredible for the price .


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

iPlod999 said:


> If you have a smart phone Witness app is a good download.


Here is a short snippet from a mobile phone used as a dashcam


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hopefully this will show you the Witness app footage.

http://s1164.photobucket.com/albums...-9BD5-C4913A2AAB87-40523-000007F212815277.mp4

can't go too far wrong for 70p.


----------



## TT55BLK (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a BlackVue.


----------



## smiler1207 (Oct 9, 2013)

Daily roads voyager app on Android, it's free too


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

TT55BLK said:


> I have a BlackVue.


which done do you have mate?


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Mobious camera gets good reviews over on a car forum I subscribe to.
> I have no connection with any camera suppliers/manufacturers and am happy to PM you a link to the discussions/reviews if you want. [Don't want to put it up in the thread in case it's frowned upon.]


Yes please :thumb:


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

Shiny said:


> Mine cost me £40 from Dealextreme...
> 
> InCar DVR - Daylight Single Cam - YouTube
> 
> InCar DVR - Daylight on Dual Cam - YouTube


What model do you have Lloyd? and will it record all the time or only on impact?


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

blackS2000 said:


> REVIEW: Mini DVR 0801 The Smallest 1080p LCD Car Dash Cam with Ambarella A2S60 - Best Mini Car Cam - YouTube
> 
> Had mine a couple of week's .
> 
> Incredible for the price .


This looks good!:thumb:


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for all your efforts guys!!! Your help will save me and others from buying rubbish


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Shiny said:


> Mine cost me £40 from Dealextreme...
> 
> InCar DVR - Daylight Single Cam - YouTube
> 
> InCar DVR - Daylight on Dual Cam - YouTube


The rear facing camera on the dual only looks useful for videoing your passenger  lol

Without sounding awkward. Have you got a "drivers eye" picture of what your view of how visible the unit is on the windscreen, when you'd be sitting driving the car.

EDIT: I've had this one in my watch list for a while but haven't bothered going through with ordering anything yet 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370862543034?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It is a DX4000 from memory.

Admittedly the rear view isn't that great when on dual mode, but it is good enough show being hit from behind if it were to ever happen.

It records continuously on a loop, you can set the loop time up to 10 mins each segment. A 16GB car gets 30+ slots before it overrides them, and you can lock a recording. Also records for about 1 min after turning off.

No camera is going to give a driver's view unless you position in front of your face. It is wide angle enough to pick up what is going on though an no different to any other camera.

For me it is was about having some footage if someone were to hit me. I see far too many claims with differing stories from each party, making life hell because someone can't tell the truth.

I thought about the Blackvue, load of features etc, but personally i didn't want £200 of kit sat on my windscreen. I wouldn't leave my £100 sat nav on display, so it seemed mad to leave a £200 camera attached to the windscreen.

I still run the risk of having it stolen, but hopefully it is less likely and will certainly be cheaper to replace if it is.


EDIT: Sorry M1pui, misread the driver's view bit, i'll try and find some pics...


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Shiny said:


> EDIT: Sorry M1pui, misread the driver's view bit, i'll try and find some pics...


Thanks, yeah. I'm just curious to how much of it is visible really.

Some of the devices, not the one you've got, look bloody huge and couldn't imagine having one stuck on the windscreen!

EDIT: Just spotted your post with the pics lol.

That's spot on. Amazing how discreet it actually is in situ :thumb:

Quick root on eBay and looks like it's X4000 this one. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Car-D...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2ecb63ba02


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Have a look on youtube for 'Techmoan' the guy has reviewed loads of in car cams and there's lots of footage.


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice one people thanks for your help.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Gheezer said:


> If you are serious then its Blackvue all the way.


Any info on this?

I was in Halfords yesterday & they had (not seen them before) 3 different cameras from Nextbase. I got a leaflet & they seem OK, not sure if anyone has any info on them they can disclose.

I want one but one you can move from one car to another & records clear images..


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

m1pui said:


> The rear facing camera on the dual only looks useful for videoing your passenger  lol
> 
> Without sounding awkward. Have you got a "drivers eye" picture of what your view of how visible the unit is on the windscreen, when you'd be sitting driving the car.
> 
> ...


So does the extra camera come on a lead that you can put in the rear window?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

andystevens said:


> So does the extra camera come on a lead that you can put in the rear window?


A chap on the Jaguar forum has this camera and that's exactly what you get. Get's very pleased with it too.

I however feel it's a little large. I was something smaller that you can really hide behind the rear view mirror and you don't know it's there at all. The photos posted above are not what I am looking for at all.

Also, it's worth bearing mine mind that you don't really want your speed displayed on these things, if you have an accident and submit the footage you don't want to get in trouble for being a mile or two over the limit do you?


----------

